# Superbowl Game Foods



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

*Cajun Pickled Pike*

Cut Pike Fillets into 1" pieces
Grab a Mason Jar
Put Pike Pieces in Jar
Add Pickling Salt
Fill with Vinegar
Shake Daily
Refrigerate for a week

Strain Pike Pieces
Place Pike Pieces back in Jar
Add Pickling Salt
Add Cajun Spices
Add Sliced Purple Onion
Add Diced Garlic
Add Pickling Spices
Fill with Vinegar
Shake Daily
Refrigerate for a week

Serve with Crackers

*Venison Nachos*

Add Vension Roast to Crock Pot
Add Chopped Yellow Onion
Add Diced Garlic
Add Sliced Apple Slices 
Add Apple Cider to Roast Height
Cook for 4-6 hours on low
Optional/Additional: Eat Yummy Venison

Grab a Plate
Add Tortilla Ships
Place Venison Roast Strips on Tortilla Chips
Add a large amount of cheese on top
Microwave until cheese is melted
Serve with Salsa

*Bacon Wrapped Goose Tips*
Cut Goose Breast into 1" pieces
Marinade with Jack Daniels Teriyaki BBQ Marinade bags for 3 days
Unpackage Bacon
Wrap Bacon around Goose Piece
Secure With Toothpick
Bake at 300 for an 1-3 hours (Depending on elevation)
Enjoy

See Attached Pics


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's my go-to for any get together, especially football games. Easy to make and extremely delicious.

*Arkansas Cheese Ball*

2 (8 oz.) packages of cream cheese
4-5 green onions (chopped)
1lb. ham (chopped)
8 caps-full of liquid smoke

Combine all ingredients except half of the chopped ham (set aside). Mix everything well with your hands and shape it like a ball. Roll it around in the remaining 1/2 lb. of ham until the outside of the cheese ball is completely coated with ham. Chill in the fridge until game time. Great with Ritz crackers.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

spacinout said:


>


Now, I just have to get a Dall


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

polarbear said:


> Here's my go-to for any get together, especially football games. Easy to make and extremely delicious.
> 
> *Arkansas Cheese Ball*
> 
> ...


This sounds fantastic


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

For the Superbowl Party, we theme our food for the teams. So this year, at the GaryFish party, we'll be having:
Clam Chowder
Clam Chowdah
Fish'-n-chips
Boston cream pie.
And in regard to the host city, some 7 or 8 layer dip, chips and salsa and some fried taquitos.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Boudin Balls


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Plus wings and ABTs.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Lamb is on the agenda at the sawsmans household tomorrow.

A few chips and dips and raw vegetables of the freshest kind as well.

A few kids and adult beverages I suppose.

Will be rooting for the Seabirds this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tongue

Nothing epitomizes the Super Bowl more than tongue.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> *Cajun Pickled Pike*
> 
> Cut Pike Fillets into 1" pieces
> Grab a Mason Jar
> ...


I'll take 2 jars of the pickled pike. thanks

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pickled elk tongue with garlic cloves:


pickled tongue, cheese and spiced crabapples:


Mexican pizzas:


28 to 24 New England 2:02 left
.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Mexican Pizza recipe*

from: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/jimmys-mexican-pizza/*

Ingredients*:
1/2 pound - ground beef
1 - medium onion, diced
1 - clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp - chili powder
1 tsp - ground cumin
1/2 tsp - paprika
1/2 tsp - black pepper
1/2 tsp - salt
1 (16 ounce) can - refried beans
4 (10 inch) - flour tortillas
1/2 cup - salsa
1 cup shredded - Cheddar cheese
1 cup shredded - Monterey Jack cheese
2 - green onions, chopped
2 - roma tomatoes, diced
1/4 cup - thinly sliced jalapeno pepper
1/2 cup - sour cream (optional)
1/2 cup - guacamole (optional)

*Directions:*


 Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Coat 2 pie plates with non-stick cooking spray.


 Place beef, onion and garlic in a skillet over medium heat. Cook until beef is evenly browned. Drain off grease. Season the meat with chili powder, cumin, paprika, salt and pepper.


 Lay one tortilla in each pie plate, and cover with a layer of refried beans. Spread half of the seasoned ground beef over each one, and then cover with a second tortilla. Bake for 10 minutes in the preheated oven.


 Remove the plates from the oven, and let cool slightly. Spread half of the salsa over each top tortilla. Cover each pizza with half of the Cheddar and Monterey Jack cheeses. Place half of the tomatoes, half of the green onions, and half of the jalapeno slices onto each one.


 Return the pizzas to the oven, and bake for 5 to 10 more minutes, until the cheese is melted. Remove from the oven, and let cool slightly before slicing each one into 4 pieces.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Mexican pizzas?? Seems a little mild for your gamey palette. There has to be some skunk meat for possum brains in there somewhere.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

We smoked some ribs on the Weber kettle grill, they turned out delish. Here they are sauced up with about 1 hour left. First time trying the 3-2-1 method and it turned out good.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gumbo said:


> Boudin Balls


Boudin balls? Ma cher' dats a sin yah


----------

